# Forgotten Favorites



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 25, 2016)

Songs you don't think about but once in a rare while, but still love; and GO!

To get things rolling:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2016)

Yep good one, although it brings back many memories, I would admit most occurred while a tad:


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep good one, although it brings back many memories, I would admit most occurred while a tad:



I picked up their anthology on the play store a few years ago for like 99 bucks. It's something I can tune in and tune out on while I'm working consistently.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I picked up their anthology on the play store a few years ago for like 99 bucks. It's something I can tune in and tune out on while I'm working consistently.



This one brings back tons of memories as my buddies and I were all coming of age where Mom and Dad would let us take the family car for an evening. Man, we'd pile up in whomever had the wheels that night and just cruise.

This was played a lot back then.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 25, 2016)

Migmack said:


>



Great contribution.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought about Tesla's unplugged version of "Signs" but it has a dirty word in it. 
I'll go with this one;


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 25, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Great contribution.



You re welcome I like the colors


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 25, 2016)

Migmack said:


> You re welcome I like the colors



So did my daughter. I was being serious.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 25, 2016)

I miss those days waking up and watching doodle bops with the kids.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 25, 2016)

Run To The Hills!


----------



## specialk (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 25, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> Run To The Hills!





specialk said:


>



Both excellent, and not often played.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2016)

Very underrated band and guitarist, IMO:


----------



## specialk (Jan 25, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Both excellent, and not often played.



I like a lot of Meatloaf's music....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 26, 2016)

specialk said:


> I like a lot of Meatloaf's music....



I like this new meatloaf my wife just found. 

It's a recipe from a spice store, I think it's something like Wild Tree or whatnot. That stuff is guuud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Very underrated band and guitarist, IMO:



I couldn't agree more. Had several of his albums back in the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's another great guitarist that didn't get the recognition he deserved from the public IMO, Hillbilly. He did get it from his musician brethren though, and considered a legend nowadays.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's another great guitarist that didn't get the recognition he deserved from the public IMO, Hillbilly. He did get it from his musician brethren though, and considered a legend nowadays.



Yep!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep!



Agreed, saw him at a small club in Ann Arbor years ago, played at least 2hrs,great guitarist,,,, I got a band for you guys, even if they are from Canada,,,,the Tragically Hip,,,, really good lyrics and great guitar work,,,, check out this tune,,,, locked in the trunk of a car,,,, it's on you tube, the live version is excellent,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Agreed, saw him at a small club in Ann Arbor years ago, played at least 2hrs,great guitarist,,,, I got a band for you guys, even if they are from Canada,,,,the Tragically Hip,,,, really good lyrics and great guitar work,,,, check out this tune,,,, locked in the trunk of a car,,,, it's on you tube, the live version is excellent,,,,



I like this one Cmp.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Great one Jeff, like Johnny Winter, never got the recognition here in the states, btw how have you been?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 26, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiEIToOWr64

Sammy Johns-Chevy Van


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2016)

Migmack said:


>



One of my favorite songs, Fuzz.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> One of my favorite songs, Fuzz.



Agreed, good one,,,,


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## cmfireman (Jan 26, 2016)

This ones gained some popularity lately...


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 26, 2016)

One I hardly ever hear on the radio..They look stoned out of their gourd here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2016)

More good ones. 4WOR is one of my favorites, I sung Four Walls of Raiford at a sound check once with Jeff Carlisi from .38 Special playing guitar. (the guy who played guitar on the recorded version, him and Ronnie Van Zant were messing around in Ronnie's basement and recorded it.) My band was opening for 38 Special that night. It gave me cold chills.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2016)

Couple of my favorite ARS Songs:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

joey1919 said:


>



Hard to beat skynyrd anytime!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## T.P. (Jan 26, 2016)

Y'all believe some folks here never heered of ARS?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 26, 2016)

joey1919 said:


>



One of my favorites as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

Not really one of my forgotten favorites, but I always liked Van Morrison. 

Not one of his commercially known or played songs, but a catchy little tune if you ask me, love the guitar in this one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2016)

I'll sang 4WOR around the far at the WAR North. I suck at sangin', but y'all need to come up there anyway.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2016)

What I lack in talent, I make up for in volume.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 26, 2016)

My favorite Skynyrd song


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 26, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> More good ones. 4WOR is one of my favorites, I sung Four Walls of Raiford at a sound check once with Jeff Carlisi from .38 Special playing guitar. (the guy who played guitar on the recorded version, him and Ronnie Van Zant were messing around in Ronnie's basement and recorded it.) My band was opening for 38 Special that night. It gave me cold chills.



When I was in a band I always got the yell-outs for skynard, I was tired of playing sweet home Alabama and freebird. So I'd say " oh, you a skynard fan? " then I'd play four walls of raiford or Write it in a song. They'd look at me like I wrote the song, guesss most folks only know the three LS songs they play on the radio


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 26, 2016)

You fellas need some variety in here, turn this up loud


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## joey1919 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 26, 2016)

Joey, are you 38 YO?  I know you believe that Gwynn is WAAAAY hotter than Conway Lambert, as do I.  We enjoy the same music from the last great decade and generation!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 26, 2016)

Some good tunes. Any don Williams is good. Like that ars stuff to too 2-2


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 26, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Joey, are you 38 YO?  I know you believe that Gwynn is WAAAAY hotter than Conway Lambert, as do I.  We enjoy the same music from the last great decade and generation!



Not there yet, my musical taste probably spans 100 years,  early to mid 90's grunge/post grunge era was one of ,if not the greatest period in rock music. And yes, Gwen is hotter than Conway


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 26, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> One I hardly ever hear on the radio..They look stoned out of their gourd here.



Bit of History;

Rodney Mills is an American mastering engineer in Atlanta, Georgia.
He has been involved in the music industry for over 40 years and has earned over 50 gold and platinum records for engineering, producing, and mastering.

He was producer/engineer for ARS and others. He is originally from Douglas where he was a member of the popular regional garage band, The Bushmen.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_Mills

http://thebushmen.net/BushmenHistory.html

More Southern garage bands;

http://southerngaragebands.com/otherbands.html


----------



## kc65 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 26, 2016)

My kids were big into this guy;


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 26, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Bit of History;
> 
> Rodney Mills is an American mastering engineer in Atlanta, Georgia.
> He has been involved in the music industry for over 40 years and has earned over 50 gold and platinum records for engineering, producing, and mastering.
> ...



Very interesting


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 26, 2016)

I know I sound like an old man but music doesn't get any better than Southern Rock in the 70s. I just can find any modern Bands that I like


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 26, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> I know I sound like an old man but music doesn't get any better than Southern Rock in the 70s. I just can find any modern Bands that I like



Here, try this on for size


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> My favorite Skynyrd song



My 2 favorite are needle and the spoon, and he's alive, ok 3,home is where the heart is, can't do you tube from my tablet, sorry guys,,,, and as far as ARS goes hvnt thought of them in ages, I didn't think anyone knew about them,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Does anyone remember Spooky Tooth? How about The Association?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Can one of you guys help me out here, who was the blues guitarist that played a white flying-v, always sitting on a stool, black guy, man he could play the guitar, I've got a mental block here,,,, saw him play with Jeff Beck on a video year's ago,,,, at least I think it was Jeff Beck,,,,


----------



## T.P. (Jan 27, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> I know I sound like an old man but music doesn't get any better than Southern Rock in the 70s. I just can find any modern Bands that I like




Same here. I listen to very little mrusic on the radio.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Can one of you guys help me out here, who was the blues guitarist that played a white flying-v, always sitting on a stool, black guy, man he could play the guitar, I've got a mental block here,,,, saw him play with Jeff Beck on a video year's ago,,,, at least I think it was Jeff Beck,,,,



BB King? Lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Can one of you guys help me out here, who was the blues guitarist that played a white flying-v, always sitting on a stool, black guy, man he could play the guitar, I've got a mental block here,,,, saw him play with Jeff Beck on a video year's ago,,,, at least I think it was Jeff Beck,,,,



That would be Albert King. He was the real deal, too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Does anyone remember Spooky Tooth? How about The Association?



I know who The Asociation is


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Can one of you guys help me out here, who was the blues guitarist that played a white flying-v, always sitting on a stool, black guy, man he could play the guitar, I've got a mental block here,,,, saw him play with Jeff Beck on a video year's ago,,,, at least I think it was Jeff Beck,,,,



Probably Albert King, he played a flying V.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

Ahhh.....didn't see your post Hillbilly.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably Albert King, he played a flying V.



That's some good stuff right there!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll tell you what guy's between Jeff and NCHillbilly, you guys are absolutely amazing, I couldn't think of Albert King if my life depended on it,,,, thanks, check out Spooky Tooth,,,, man I wish I could post you tube from my tablet here, no problem with our computer,,,,


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm glad this thread has grown legs. Great music is coming out of it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


>



Whatever happened to Molly Hatchet?,,,, if I remember correctly they played at a little hole in the wall bar in Goldsboro NC when I was stationed there, but I don't know my memory isn't what it used to be,,,,


----------



## T.P. (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll tell you what guy's between Jeff and NCHillbilly, you guys are absolutely amazing, I couldn't think of Albert King if my life depended on it,,,, thanks, check out Spooky Tooth,,,, man I wish I could post you tube from my tablet here, no problem with our computer,,,,



Don't use the youtube app. Go to youtube via your browser and you can post links just like from your puter.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Any time anybody posts a music thread here, brings back great memories, but also makes me feel old, lol,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Don't use the youtube app. Go to youtube via your browser and you can post links just like from your puter.



Thanks buddy, never thought of doing it that way, thanks again,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll tell you what guy's between Jeff and NCHillbilly, you guys are absolutely amazing, I couldn't think of Albert King if my life depended on it,,,, thanks, check out Spooky Tooth,,,, man I wish I could post you tube from my tablet here, no problem with our computer,,,,



Hillbilly probably knows more than I do being that he is/was a musician at one time. I was just a DJ at all the party's back in the day.  




StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I'm glad this thread has grown legs. Great music is coming out of it.



Glad you started it, love these music threads, especially when they jog memories that are getting more and more difficult to revive. 



T.P. said:


> Don't use the youtube app. Go to youtube via your browser and you can post links just like from your puter.



Good info, T.P.



Cmp1 said:


> Any time anybody posts a music thread here, brings back great memories, but also makes me feel old, lol,,,,



Shhhhhhhhh, don't remind me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hillbilly probably knows more than I do being that he is/was a musician at one time. I was just a DJ at all the party's back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I'm reminded every day, trust me, anyway tried going through Google on my tablet here, still can only copy a url, strange, it just takes you to the you tube app, even if you just search for the band, weird, NC hillbilly is good, but so are you,,,, would like to hear him play,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

OK,,,, How about The Yardbirds, The Faces, I'm telling you, Rod Stewart rocked, Traffic, shoot out at the fantasy factory, John barleycorn must die,,,, and what about Chicago, I'm a man, 25 or 6 to 4,,,,


----------



## T.P. (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah I'm reminded every day, trust me, anyway tried going through Google on my tablet here, still can only copy a url, strange, it just takes you to the you tube app, even if you just search for the band, weird, NC hillbilly is good, but so are you,,,, would like to hear him play,,,,



Click on this link, Cmp, then search from there.


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hank+williams+jr


----------



## specialk (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## cmfireman (Jan 27, 2016)

Jamey Johnson does a great cover of Four Walls of Raiford.

This thread needs some bluegrass.



And more rock N' roll


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Whatever happened to Molly Hatchet?,,,, if I remember correctly they played at a little hole in the wall bar in Goldsboro NC when I was stationed there, but I don't know my memory isn't what it used to be,,,,



I saw them live a few times in the late 80s. Then Danny Joe Brown got diabetes really bad and had to quit, then he died. They kept on until recently with a new singer, but Dave Hlubeck and Duane Rowland (the guitar players) are both dead now, too.



cmfireman said:


> Jamey Johnson does a great cover of Four Walls of Raiford.
> 
> This thread needs some bluegrass.
> 
> ...



I loved that version of the New South with Tony Rice and Ricky Skaggs. Tony had a good version of Summer Wages on one of his solo albums, too. Shame Tony lost his voice. Aside from being possibly the best guitar picker on the planet, he was also one of the best bluegrass vocalists of all time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

specialk said:


>




Man hadn't thought about The Band, up on crippled creek, great tune,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I saw them live a few times in the late 80s. Then Danny Joe Brown got diabetes really bad and had to quit, then he died. They kept on until recently with a new singer, but Dave Hlubeck and Duane Rowland (the guitar players) are both dead now, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that version of the New South with Tony Rice and Ricky Skaggs. Tony had a good version of Summer Wages on one of his solo albums, too. Shame Tony lost his voice. Aside from being possibly the best guitar picker on the planet, he was also one of the best bluegrass vocalists of all time.



Thanks NCHillbilly,,,, never saw them, I think I remember that the bar was put off limits for some reason, somebody musta got in a fight or something, I was at Goldsboro in the early 80s, I definitely remember the great BBQ there, but can't remember the name of it, just outside of town, best pulled pork I ever had, with slaw on it,,,, I sure bet that place has changed over the years, nice people and nice town,,,, still want to hear you play,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Click on this link, Cmp, then search from there.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hank+williams+jr



Thanks, I'll give it a shot, I can get the url,,,,


http://youtu.be/3cQNkIrg-Tk


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 27, 2016)

Back in the day I was in the Kiss Army


----------



## ryork (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow, glad to see some New South on here!  I listen to Tony Rice as much as I can. Have seen him live a few times over the last few years with the Tony Rice Unit. Doesn't sing anymore, but still an absolute master on that guitar. It's hard to pick the best guitar picker simply because the genres are so different, but I don't care who you put up there, he's somewhere close to the top!  Manzanita is an amazing piece and album, "Spacegrass" I believe was the name he put on it.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 27, 2016)

And the ultimate party band


----------



## T.P. (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a shot, I can get the url,,,,
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/3cQNkIrg-Tk



I think you're in the mobile youtube somehow. There should be a button somewhere on the page to take you to the desktop site. Google youtube.Com and try and find desktop.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I think you're in the mobile youtube somehow. There should be a button somewhere on the page to take you to the desktop site. Google youtube.Com and try and find desktop.



Agreed, there's no option to embed the video anywhere, no problem on the puter,,,, thanks buddy, what do you think about trying Firefox? As a browser instead of Google,,,,


----------



## T.P. (Jan 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Agreed, there's no option to embed the video anywhere, no problem on the puter,,,, thanks buddy, what do you think about trying Firefox? As a browser instead of Google,,,,



Is this the same as yours? If so, click the three dots up top and choose "desktop".


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2016)

The settings option, nothing in there unless I missed it,,,, I'll check again,,,, thanks


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 27, 2016)

cmfireman said:


> And more rock N' roll



Cornell is one of the greatest of all time. It's past time for a Temple of the Dog reunion album.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2016)

ryork said:


> Wow, glad to see some New South on here!  I listen to Tony Rice as much as I can. Have seen him live a few times over the last few years with the Tony Rice Unit. Doesn't sing anymore, but still an absolute master on that guitar. It's hard to pick the best guitar picker simply because the genres are so different, but I don't care who you put up there, he's somewhere close to the top!  Manzanita is an amazing piece and album, "Spacegrass" I believe was the name he put on it.



Saw Tony with Peter Rowan a couple years ago at the Brevard Song Festival. Awesome show.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## specialk (Jan 27, 2016)

anybody heard of this guy?


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 27, 2016)

specialk said:


> anybody heard of this guy?



Yeah you could say I've heard of him, Sturgill will go down as one of the grearest. I'm a huge fan of his music. He says he's only making 5 albums total and quitting


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 27, 2016)

From one of the oldest living original Southern Rockers, and still fully able to sing, perform, and draw big crowds at nearly 80 years old....


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 28, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BwnXuVE2D0

I listened to this quite a bit in the early '80s after breaking up with my first love and leaving the mtns to find work. I was always looking for the next Skynyrd, finally realized there'd never be another band to replace them. This band was a little more like early Z Z Top before they sold out.

I saw 38 Special at a very small venue shortly before their first album came out. Pressed against the stage 3 ft. from them, was a great concert. Saw Johnny Winter at a tiny place in Marietta not too long after. Concerts in the Omni didnt do it for me after those kinds of experiences.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 28, 2016)

I got into listening to Bluegrass via the "Will the Circle be Unbroken" album by the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.
J.D. Crow and the New South album was one of the first I bought. Next was "Roses in the Snow" by Emmylou Harris.
I didn't know there was a remastered version;


----------



## cmfireman (Jan 28, 2016)

I can only imagine what this guy would have been capable of if he'd lived to his potential:


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey guys what about Allison Krause, or Jack White,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 28, 2016)

Who remembers the album "Hot 'Lanta Home Cooking" put out by 96 Rock showcasing local talent around 1980? There were a several bands on there I really liked at the time. Sorry put the wrong link up there have to wait till my boy comes home to fix it.


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 28, 2016)

cmfireman said:


> I can only imagine what this guy would have been capable of if he'd lived to his potential:



no doubt, KW left too soon



Cmp1 said:


> Hey guys what about Allison Krause, or Jack White,,,,



Jack white is amazingly talented, that includes acting.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 28, 2016)

joey1919 said:


> no doubt, KW left too soon
> 
> 
> 
> Jack white is amazingly talented, that includes acting.




Agreed, so is his ex wife, imo Allison Krause has a hauntingly beautiful voice, and can play a mean fiddle,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 28, 2016)

Early Keith & Ricky is some good stuff;


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Early Keith & Ricky is some good stuff;



Yeah haven't thought of Ricky Skaggs in awhile,,,, who was that great country guitarist that played a Les Paul, heavy set guy, can see his face, can't remember his name, real famous, did some rockabilly also,,,,,mental block,,,,maybe he played on hee haw occasionally,,,,


----------



## T.P. (Jan 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Agreed, so is his ex wife, imo Allison Krause has a hauntingly beautiful voice, and can play a mean fiddle,,,,



Hot too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 28, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Hot too.



Yep, she's a pretty one, great voice, been around for awhile,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 28, 2016)

What about Linda Ronstadt, when she was young,,,, great voice,,,, cute too,,,, when she was young,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah haven't thought of Ricky Skaggs in awhile,,,, who was that great country guitarist that played a Les Paul, heavy set guy, can see his face, can't remember his name, real famous, did some rockabilly also,,,,,mental block,,,,maybe he played on hee haw occasionally,,,,



Roy Clark was a regular. Junior Brown was on a few times.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> What about Linda Ronstadt, when she was young,,,, great voice,,,, cute too,,,, when she was young,,,,



When they were young;



When they were older;


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> When they were young;
> 
> 
> 
> When they were older;



I think she sang with the Eagles once also, remember Manfred Manns Earth Band,,,,


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2016)

Man the earlier posts about A.R.S. Sent me down memory lane............Anybody remember when they held the Champagne Jams at Atlanta Fulton county Stadium??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2016)

I've done run off into a youtube rabbithole.........One more from A.R.S.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 28, 2016)

*Great thread*

Keep this one going it is bringing back memories. I attended the Jam in 1976 or 77 can't remember exactly which year. Those all day concerts at the old stadium sure were something. It sure doesn't seem like 40 years ago. Man I'm getting old physically but I feel young inside.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2016)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> Keep this one going it is bringing back memories. I attended the Jam in 1976 or 77 can't remember exactly which year. Those all day concerts at the old stadium sure were something. It sure doesn't seem like 40 years ago. Man I'm getting old physically but I feel young inside.


My parents were too strict to allow me to go to something like that back then!!.......But I had classmates that came to school wearing the T-Shirts


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 28, 2016)

In '77 it was called the Dog Day Rock Festival. Bob Seger, Heart (when they were hot), ARS, Foreigner and Cheap Trick all for the outrageous price of 8 bucks. In '78 it changed to the Champagne Jam with Eddie Money, ARS, Santana, Mothers Finest, the Doobie Bros. and Mose Jones. "79 was stii Champagne Jam with Aerosmith, ARS, the Cars, Dixie Dregs and Whitesnake. I went to all of them. A good time was had by most.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I was lucky enough to see Zeppelin in 75 on their dark side of the moon tour, great concert, took this girl I had been bugging to go out with me for months, saw Yes and The Who, right after them, never got to see Seger, but surely wanted to,,,,meant Floyd, not enough coffee,,,, lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey did you guys hear Paul Kantner died yesterday, unbelievable,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 29, 2016)

Pink Floyd did Dark Side of the Moon. I saw Bob Seger at the Omni around '82. Didnt get to see as much as I should have cause I stupidly hooked up with some girl I ran into who'd been to my house for a poker game (bystander) and she wanted to make out the entire concert. Went our seperate ways after the concert. I hated the whole crowd drama thing at indoor arena-rock type concerts, distracted me from the music. Loved the atmosphere at the big outdoor festivals though if that makes any sense. If you didnt like the way some group was acting you could just find another place to watch from versus being tied down to assigned seats.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Pink Floyd did Dark Side of the Moon. I saw Bob Seger at the Omni around '82. Didnt get to see as much as I should have cause I stupidly hooked up with some girl I ran into who'd been to my house for a poker game (bystander) and she wanted to make out the entire concert. Went our seperate ways after the concert. I hated the whole crowd drama thing at indoor arena-rock type concerts, distracted me from the music. Loved the atmosphere at the big outdoor festivals though if that makes any sense. If you didnt like the way some group was acting you could just find another place to watch from versus being tied down to assigned seats.




Thanks buddy, not enough coffee, lol anyway Floyd put on a great light show, if I remember correctly we had 5th row seats, I believe I paid about 25 or so dollars, I know it wasn't much,,,, ears rang for a while,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 29, 2016)

Heard that about the ears ringing. Saw George Thorogood twice at the Fox, both times my ears rang for days. Im paying for all that now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Heard that about the ears ringing. Saw George Thorogood twice at the Fox, both times my ears rang for days. Im paying for all that now.




Yep, always wanted to see George, wanted to see Tom Petty too,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Pink Floyd did Dark Side of the Moon. I saw Bob Seger at the Omni around '82. Didnt get to see as much as I should have cause I stupidly hooked up with some girl I ran into who'd been to my house for a poker game (bystander) and she wanted to make out the entire concert. Went our seperate ways after the concert. I hated the whole crowd drama thing at indoor arena-rock type concerts, distracted me from the music. Loved the atmosphere at the big outdoor festivals though if that makes any sense. If you didnt like the way some group was acting you could just find another place to watch from versus being tied down to assigned seats.



I loved those big outdoor all-day southern rock fests. They used to have a lot of them over around Spartanburg, SC when I was a teenager. Saw Skynyrd, Molly Hatchet, .38 Special, Marshall Tucker Band, Black Oak Arkansas, Blackfoot, Pat Travers, Nantucket, Mother's Finest, and all those great old bands in the day at those things. They would start about lunchtime and go until about two in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Man the earlier posts about A.R.S. Sent me down memory lane............Anybody remember when they held the Champagne Jams at Atlanta Fulton county Stadium??



Yep, I remember them. I had moved up here for a couple of years during those days. Unfortunately, I never did make one of those concerts. 

I did see some great bands in Alex Cooley's Electric Ballroom back then though.

I actually preferred the big outdoor concerts/festivals also, over the arena type concerts, like ripplerider and Hillbilly stated.

Although, I'd take the small 'whole in the wall sold out appearance' venues to any of them.


----------



## specialk (Jan 29, 2016)

for what it's worth, I saw AC/DC on the ''For those about to Rock'' tour about 82' or so.....I'm taking my 21 y.o. son to see them in March down at Phillips and we are going back to Greensboro the week after and meeting some family/friends to see them there also

AC/DC is my all time fav band, tied with Skynyrd.....if all I had to listen to for the rest of my life was those two bands I would be content and satisfied.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2016)

specialk said:


> for what it's worth, I saw AC/DC on the ''For those about to Rock'' tour about 82' or so.....I'm taking my 21 y.o. son to see them in March down at Phillips and we are going back to Greensboro the week after and meeting some family/friends to see them there also
> 
> AC/DC is my all time fav band, tied with Skynyrd.....if all I had to listen to for the rest of my life was those two bands I would be content and satisfied.....



Good band, gonna be nice to see them twice, IMHO nowhere near as good as Skynyrd,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2016)

What about some Styx, had some unique tunes, kinda like Journey,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone remember a Detroit band called "The Rockets?"
They had a Georgia connection in that they recorded out of Macon on Capricorn Records. I think just one or two albums were recorded in Macon.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 29, 2016)

What about the Georgia band Eric Quincy Tate? They came to Augusta quite often and recorded a live album here at a club called The Whipping Post.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 30, 2016)

joey1919 said:


> Here, try this on for size



I like that one!!


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 30, 2016)

They have a cool little blues festival in Blue Ridge every fall down by the R.R. tracks. Costs $5 to see 4 bands, the ones I've been to have been great. Love that song you just posted Ruttnbuck I'll have to check out the rest of his stuff.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Allright this thread is slowing down, what about some old Ritchie Blackmore,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah the thread title was"Forgotten Favorites" we kinda got off track. I'm gonna put up some more old stuff I used to jam on later, not thinking too good right now after a sleepless night due to helping my son drop his gas tank yesterday too soon after shoulder repair. Wait did I just derail this thread again?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Yeah the thread title was"Forgotten Favorites" we kinda got off track. I'm gonna put up some more old stuff I used to jam on later, not thinking too good right now after a sleepless night due to helping my son drop his gas tank yesterday too soon after shoulder repair. Wait did I just derail this thread again?




Your Allright,,,,


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hmmm..... there are so many i like but i'll start with these:


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Hmmm..... there are so many i like but i'll start with these:



Man forgot about April Wine,,,, good band, unique,,,, loved the Outlaws,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2016)

Gotta have some Feat up in here:


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Gotta have some Feat up in here:



Man totally forgot about them,,,, I had one of their albums, many years ago, good band, too little recognition,,,, 

How's about some Cream, not many 3 person bands,,,,


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Man totally forgot about them,,,, I had one of their albums, many years ago, good band, too little recognition,,,,
> 
> How's about some Cream, not many 3 person bands,,,,


Your mention of three person bands got me to thinking about Rush!!


----------



## ryork (Jan 31, 2016)

> Gotta have some Feat up in here:



I think their "Willin" is right up there with the best rock songs ever!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2016)

Two of the best three-piece bands ever: (the Mule does have a keyboard player sitting in on this show)


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Your mention of three person bands got me to thinking about Rush!!




Yep, forgot about them,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

How's about some John Hiatt, not much recognition either, unfortunately,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Maybe some Chet Atkins,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2016)

Rush was amazingly talented in the music department, but I could never stand Otis's voice.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Two of the best three-piece bands ever: (the Mule does have a keyboard player sitting in on this show)




How'd I forget ZZ Top? The Mule is pretty good, 1st time I've heard them,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Back to Cream for a minute, I was just listening to Born under a bad sign, man that song is still great today,,,, there are so many great artists that have done that song, amazingly great song,,,, I can highly recommend Poweramp as a music player for tablets or phones,,,,


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Rush was amazingly talented in the music department, but I could never stand Otis's voice.


I figured somebody would find something they didn't like about them!!


Can't believe these guys haven't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I figured somebody would find something they didn't like about them!!
> 
> 
> Can't believe these guys haven't been mentioned yet.



LOL, yep, Blackfoot rocked,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

How about some Jefferson Airplane, Grace could belt them out, great music,,,,ie, White Rabbit,,,,


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 31, 2016)

One of my favs.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 31, 2016)

How bout givin Three Dog Night some air.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I figured somebody would find something they didn't like about them!!
> 
> 
> Can't believe these guys haven't been mentioned yet.



Love some Blackfoot. I used to have all their albums on vinyl.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 31, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> When they were young;
> 
> 
> 
> When they were older;



Yep, I agree!!! No double standards with me as far as men and women's looks when they get older.  Merit earned is merit earned, no matter what.

We saw Heart 4 or 5 years ago in Valdosta and, to my surprise, it was in the top five on my list of best concerts I ever attended.  Their original songs with some other cover tunes like Led Zep were totally awesome.

And by the way,  no choir, Plant, or Page in the audience and no Obama pretending he had heard the songs before.  They performed other Led Zepplin songs too, probably as good or better than the original.  Definitely in the top five concerts I have ever attended, despite my complaining earlier to my wife for "dragging me against my will" to attend.


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 31, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> How about some Jefferson Airplane, Grace could belt them out, great music,,,,ie, White Rabbit,,,,



Grace was HOT! and a heck of a singer. Have you ever heard any of their bluesy stuff? Check this out, Grace doesnt do the vocals but its a great song.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

How's about Mott the Hoople,,,, man I've tried everything to embed videos on my tablet, I give up,,,,All the Young Dudes,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Grace was HOT! and a heck of a singer. Have you ever heard any of their bluesy stuff? Check this out, Grace doesnt do the vocals but its a great song.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxLNsEpcCrU



When she was young,,,, just kidding,,,, ☺☺


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

How's about some Jethro Tull,,,, thick as a brick, teacher, nothing to say, locomotive breath,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 1, 2016)

Well none of us are going to age into supermodels but I know what you mean having just seen a recent photo of her. Did you know Grace plotted to slip LSD into Richard Nixon's tea during a planned trip to the White House to meet him in '69? She received an invitation under her maiden name due to graduating college with Nixon's daughter but was thwarted after being recognized. Apparently she was on the FBI's blacklist.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 1, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Well none of us are going to age into supermodels but I know what you mean having just seen a recent photo of her. Did you know Grace plotted to slip LSD into Richard Nixon's tea during a planned trip to the White House to meet him in '69? She received an invitation under her maiden name due to graduating college with Nixon's daughter but was thwarted after being recognized. Apparently she was on the FBI's blacklist.



Wouldn't surprise me, where did you hear that,,,,the airplane had some good tunes,,,,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Migmack said:


>



Yeah, haven't thought of Waylon in awhile,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey, what about some Badfinger,,,, great band, slow songs, and real rockers,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Stroker (Feb 3, 2016)

Jimi, Janice, Doors, Robin Trower, Boston, Santana, Steely Dan, BTO and a lots more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Stroker said:


> Jimi, Janice, Doors, Robin Trower, Boston, Santana, Steely Dan, BTO and a lots more.



Yep.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2016)

Can't believe no one has mentioned  IN A GADDA DA VIDA by IRON BUTTERFLY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned  IN A GADDA DA VIDA by IRON BUTTERFLY.



Or, TIP TOE THROUGH THE TULIPS by TINY TIM.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2016)

How 'bout some Pearl Jam?







And finally, the song I have no clue as to what he is saying, but I like it! 



Maybe some Creed?


----------



## GA native (Feb 4, 2016)

Son, you gonna drive me to drinkin, if you don't stop driving that hot rod Lincoln.


----------



## GA native (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 4, 2016)

I love this fiddle player;


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 5, 2016)

Id nearly forgotten about John Anderson love his voice that fiddler is great too. When I think about 10 Years  After this always comes to mind: long but worth it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxLNsEpcCrU


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ten years after was a great band,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 5, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Id nearly forgotten about John Anderson love his voice that fiddler is great too. When I think about 10 Years  After this always comes to mind: long but worth it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxLNsEpcCrU



That does sound like Ten Years After, very bluesy. I liked the way Ten Years After blended acoustic and electric guitars.                                                                               Remember the Butterfield Blues Band with Elvin Bishop?



Seems like a for switch for Elvin Bishop but then again haven't we all?
This song always made me feel better after a hard day or when feeling a little depressed;


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 5, 2016)

I didn't discover the Climax Blues Band until the 90's. There albums usually had older blues songs on side B of their LP's and there own stuff on the A side.



Mostly known for there rock songs more than their blues songs.



Funny scene at the end where a guy is reading the newspaper during this performance.


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry Im computer illiterate apparently that was Jefferson Airplane.Was trying to link "Im Going Home"  by Alvin Lee and Ten Years After at Woodstock too tired to fix it now. I love Paul Butterfield Blues Band especially their "East and West" album. Mike Bloomfield was a great guitarist, too bad he died young.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 5, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Sorry Im computer illiterate apparently that was Jefferson Airplane.Was trying to link "Im Going Home"  by Alvin Lee and Ten Years After at Woodstock too tired to fix it now. I love Paul Butterfield Blues Band especially their "East and West" album. Mike Bloomfield was a great guitarist, too bad he died young.



Years ago I was compiling to my record collection the most country sounding albums by rock bands and singers such as Harvest by Neil Young, American Beauty by the Grateful Dead, and Brothers & Sisters by the Allman Brothers.
I was not really looking for country music but albums with a country inspired sound.
Anyway I acquired this album by Alvin Lee;

"On the Road to Freedom"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Road_to_Freedom


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 5, 2016)

I saw Jim Dandy in Jacksonville once;


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2016)

I saw Black Oak Arkansas at a big outdoor southern rock fest in Spartanburg, SC. Jim Dandy was drunk. Someone in the crowd threw a Frisbee and hit him right in the ....well, you know.....

He jumped down off the stage and took off through the crowd after them cussing every breath until they ran him down and put him back on the stage lol.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 6, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, where did you hear that,,,,the airplane had some good tunes,,,,



Miracles is a cool song with Marty Balin on lead. Complex song nobody has ever attempted to replicate.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 6, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I saw Black Oak Arkansas at a big outdoor southern rock fest in Spartanburg, SC. Jim Dandy was drunk. Someone in the crowd threw a Frisbee and hit him right in the ....well, you know.....
> 
> He jumped down off the stage and took off through the crowd after them cussing every breath until they ran him down and put him back on the stage lol.



That would almost be worth the admission price to see that!


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 6, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Years ago I was compiling to my record collection the most country sounding albums by rock bands and singers such as Harvest by Neil Young, American Beauty by the Grateful Dead, and Brothers & Sisters by the Allman Brothers.
> I was not really looking for country music but albums with a country inspired sound.
> Anyway I acquired this album by Alvin Lee;
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing that Ive never heard that till 5 minutes ago have to listen to the whole album now! Listening to Alvin's "Pure Blues" right now. Dont know much about Black Oak Arkansas first time I heard them was on a scratchy old 8-track didnt do much for me but Im gonna check them out today. Im pretty much a blues guy now, liked the sound even before I really knew what it was all about. Back in my Ted Nugent days "Baby please dont go" off Double Live Gonzo jerked my chicken better than anything else on there, though its not what youd call pure blues at best. Loved blue jean blues off ZZ Tops Fandango which was one of the first 3 albums I ever bought.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 6, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Thanks for sharing that Ive never heard that till 5 minutes ago have to listen to the whole album now! Listening to Alvin's "Pure Blues" right now. Dont know much about Black Oak Arkansas first time I heard them was on a scratchy old 8-track didnt do much for me but Im gonna check them out today. Im pretty much a blues guy now, liked the sound even before I really knew what it was all about. Back in my Ted Nugent days "Baby please dont go" off Double Live Gonzo jerked my chicken better than anything else on there, though its not what youd call pure blues at best. Loved blue jean blues off ZZ Tops Fandango which was one of the first 3 albums I ever bought.



Oh yes the blues. There were a lot of blues rock bands out of Great Britain in the sixties/seventies. Fleetwood Mac started out as one.

I'm mostly into alternative country, folk, and female jazz singers.

Here is one of my new favorites, she sounds like an old blues singer fronting a rockabilly band;


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Just heard some Gary Clark today,,,, on the radio no less,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2016)

This is a re-make from a song my 90 year old Diddy used to sing when I was a youngun.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 8, 2016)

Quite a few folks have done this one but I think this is the best.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 8, 2016)

This one may have already been posted but if so it's your lucky day, you get to hear one of the best again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> This one may have already been posted but if so it's your lucky day, you get to hear one of the best again.



Where in the heck have you been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

And how could you not?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Where in the heck have you been?





Jeff C. said:


> And how could you not?



Another great Allman Brothers song, and fitting for a Monday at that!

As for my absence, rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Another great Allman Brothers song, and fitting for a Monday at that!
> 
> As for my absence, rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated.



Honey badgers don't care as much as they exaggerate.


----------



## cmfireman (Feb 8, 2016)

Some awesome suggestions here by everyone. My Spotify playlist keeps on growing!

I'll change it up a bit and suggest two older songs that I had never heard until the last week or so. One from 1979 and one from 1972.

Terry Allen-Amarillo Highway. A Jason Isbell/Sturgill Simpson cover turned me on to this one.


Ry Cooder-Boomer's Story. The "slide guitar greats" thread turned me onto it. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=859439&highlight=


I will say you guys have some great tastes in music!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Honey badgers don't care as much as they exaggerate.



And they really don't care.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>




Hi Jeff, was just thinking of Uriah Heep,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Heard a great old one today,,,, Bob Dylan,,,, Maggie's Farm,,,, The Faces did a great version of it also,,,,


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 12, 2016)

Saw Gregg a couple weeks ago in Macon. A great show. This is one of my Allman Bros. favorites. Duane working magic on the acoustic guitar, Little Martha.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kmSPCOby-1A


----------



## BigCats (Feb 12, 2016)

Can't believe no Johnny Cash


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 13, 2016)

cmfireman said:


> Some awesome suggestions here by everyone. My Spotify playlist keeps on growing!
> 
> I will say you guys have some great tastes in music!



If you like Ry Cooder, you'd probably like Taj Mahal or John Hyatt;



John Hyatt's "Feels Like Rain" video is worth checking out plus this one. Between the two and listening to others you'll see the variation in his sounds and songs. Some sound country and blues as well. This one is definitely rock;


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 13, 2016)

Kevn Kinney of Drivin n Cryin did a few solo albums that were pretty good;


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 13, 2016)

For some reason when Squeeze was popular, I was into Country and lived past them. The same thing happened to me concerning Radiohead which I just discovered recenty.





Their keyboard player went on to work with Sting, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, George Harrison, David Gilmour, Magazine and Bono.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 13, 2016)

joey1919 said:


>





mark-7mag said:


> My favorite Skynyrd song


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 14, 2016)

Sunday morning favorite from Eric Clapton, Steve Windwood and Ginger Baker.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Heard another great one yesterday on the radio,,,, Bob Dylan,,,, Things have changed,,,, Grammy winner,,,,


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Heard another old one on the radio yesterday,,,, Neil Young,,,, For the turnstiles,,,, great banjo licks,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 20, 2016)

One of my forgotten favorites that most people have never heard unless they listened to late night WRAS back in the day.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 21, 2016)

I saw Baby Love posted earlier but Mother's Finest is an underrated band that got hardly any radio play so most people never heard how good their music is. Here's two of my favorites.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> One of my forgotten favorites that most people have never heard unless they listened to late night WRAS back in the day.
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh....WRAS back in the day! You are probably talking about before my time here permanently, but I did live here for a 2 yr stint back in the late 70's. I did listen it to it then and again in the mid 80's when I moved back permanently.
> ...


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 21, 2016)

It's evil, wicked, mean and nasty. 



> Just wondered if KAAY Beaker Street was heard in GA back in the day? It was an alternative to Pop back in the day and only played the early hard rock of the times on the 3 hour late night Beaker Street show broadcast. That's why we listened to it despite the fact that it was an AM broadcast.



Not that I know of. I'm not saying I know everything that happened on Georgia radio back then, just that I searched desperately for good music back then. Well, I still do.

Metro Atlanta hasn't had a real good rock station since RAS went over the edge, or I got too old to like what they played. 96 never was that great, Z93 started off great but quickly turned into playing the same songs, kinda like 97 does now. I like 97, just wish they would dig a little deeper and not play the same old songs over and over.

I don't think it's just Atlanta's problem though, maybe there just isn't much call for a good rock station any more. There was a great rock station out of Jacksonville, maybe 105, that I listened to when I went to St Augustine but it was gone when I was down there a few months back. That was my favorite part of the trip when I started picking them up on I-10.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> It's evil, wicked, mean and nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No doubt on the lack of good Rock stations anymore. 

Sat is the only way to go now and choose your genre all the way to your destination.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No doubt on the lack of good Rock stations anymore.
> 
> Sat is the only way to go now and choose your genre all the way to your destination.



The streaming stations aren't too bad. Pandora based on your favorite obscure artist results in some good stuff, but you have to spend time cultivating it. They'll toss some Green Day on your Dark Side of the Moon simply because the BPMs are similar. Gotta weed that out to keep it right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The streaming stations aren't too bad. Pandora based on your favorite obscure artist results in some good stuff, but you have to spend time cultivating it. They'll toss some Green Day on your Dark Side of the Moon simply because the BPMs are similar. Gotta weed that out to keep it right.



True, I usually just set it to Bluesville. There used to be a gospel hour or whatever on Sunday morning though.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> True, I usually just set it to Bluesville. There used to be a gospel hour or whatever on Sunday morning though.



I had XM a while back in my Ram and it was awesome for the ability to drive from here to TX and listen to the same station but even they suffered from the same repetitiveness as does 97.1. It wasn't even that it was the same songs, it was the same songs in the same order and you'd only become aware of that on such a long trip.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 22, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The streaming stations aren't too bad. Pandora based on your favorite obscure artist results in some good stuff, but you have to spend time cultivating it. They'll toss some Green Day on your Dark Side of the Moon simply because the BPMs are similar. Gotta weed that out to keep it right.



Maybe I'm weird but that was one of the things I liked about that Jacksonville station, they'd go from Pink Floyd to Green Day without missing a beat. If it wasn't for them I never would have heard of Buckcherry, turns out they were singing about the girl I was headed to see in St Augustine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I had XM a while back in my Ram and it was awesome for the ability to drive from here to TX and listen to the same station but even they suffered from the same repetitiveness as does 97.1. It wasn't even that it was the same songs, it was the same songs in the same order and you'd only become aware of that on such a long trip.



Bluesville seems to be a tad better in that regard. 

With that being said, I'm usually with a couple of other guys on the long road trips. At times we are in deep intellectual, meaningful conversations about politics, religion, and world events  .....or maybe about the idiot that just cut us off  in the fast lane, and it goes unnoticed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

This one was always one of my Forgotten Favorites....


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 22, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Maybe I'm weird but that was one of the things I liked about that Jacksonville station, they'd go from Pink Floyd to Green Day without missing a beat. If it wasn't for them I never would have heard of Buckcherry, turns out they were singing about the girl I was headed to see in St Augustine.



I know that song. It's a goot won. 



Jeff C. said:


> Bluesville seems to be a tad better in that regard.
> 
> With that being said, I'm usually with a couple of other guys on the long road trips. At times we are in deep intellectual, meaningful conversations about politics, religion, and world events  .....or maybe about the idiot that just cut us off  in the fast lane, and it goes unnoticed.



Better than being cut off from the merging lane.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 22, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I had XM a while back in my Ram and it was awesome for the ability to drive from here to TX and listen to the same station but even they suffered from the same repetitiveness as does 97.1. It wasn't even that it was the same songs, it was the same songs in the same order and you'd only become aware of that on such a long trip.



Agreed, and it really irks me about XM doing this, the wife likes it though and I think I'll probably subscribe to it for her,,,, there's a pretty good station up here that hasn't gone mainstream yet, plays some really obscure rock, one of the DJ's is part owner,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> This one was always one of my Forgotten Favorites....



Catchy little tune but hard to dance to, I'll give it a 4.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I know that song. It's a goot won.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than being cut off from the merging lane.



It's rare for me to be in the right lane, unless I'm passing someone in the hammer lane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Catchy little tune but hard to dance to, I'll give it a 4.



Coupla 6 shooters will make ya dance to it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Agreed, and it really irks me about XM doing this, the wife likes it though and I think I'll probably subscribe to it for her,,,, there's a pretty good station up here that hasn't gone mainstream yet, plays some really obscure rock, one of the DJ's is part owner,,,,



That's good to know. The big frustration with standard radio for me is that none of the stations are logically aligned. Like if you want Hispanic radio, listen to 92-94, Classic rock 95-97, rap 98-100 and so on. When you're on a long trip it stinks trying to find a new station you'd like that isn't in commercial as you're scanning. 

iPods and the like make that a little easier, but you're still listening to your own library, or incurring data charges for streaming. 

Being able to set the knob and leave it on XM was a big thing for me, until I got repeated on 3 times on those trips to TX. 2 decades of "classic rock" and they only play 3 hours worth. 



Jeff C. said:


> It's rare for me to be in the right lane, unless I'm passing someone in the hammer lane.



I cruise the left lane so as to not be a hindrance to people merging in, but I will get over right to allow faster traffic to go around, provided that doesn't have me knocking 20mph off my speed and ending up waiting on a never ending column of traffic to get back up to my desired speed. For that they can all wait to time that it takes to pass that car, since me getting out of their way won't do anything about the car in front of me.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 22, 2016)

Can you stand a couple from Elvis?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gotta few I heard on the radio today, great station, anyway,,,, Derek Trucks, Warren Haynes, Needle and the spoon, almost like it better than the skynyrd version,,,, gotta check it out, great guitarist Derek Trucks,,,,

NCHillbilly probably would like this version,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Another good one I heard today, a new one, but man is it good,,,, a band called Royal Blood,,,, Come on Over,,,, great guitar,,,, reminds me of Jimmy Page,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Gotta another one for you guys,,,, Mark Knopfler,,,, Cleaning my Gun,,,, great guitar work,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyone remember Mahogany Rush with Frank Marino?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyone remember Mahogany Rush with Frank Marino?



I don't remember it but I sure do like it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> I don't remember it but I sure do like it!



I figured you would!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Seem to remember them Jeff, I'm definitely going to check them out,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm gonna try to embed this video guys,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm gonna try to embed this video guys,,,,



Finally worked, Cmp.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally worked, Cmp.



Yeah kinda had a do a work around, chrome kept sending me to the you tube app, and I didn't notice it,,,, what did you think of Mark Knopfler?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah kinda had a do a work around, chrome kept sending me to the you tube app, and I didn't notice it,,,, what did you think of Mark Knopfler?



He's been around a long time and has a long list of credentials.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He's been around a long time and has a long list of credentials.



Yeah he isn't getting any younger, like me, but he's still good, doesn't get the recognition he deserves IMHO,,,, check this one I found,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

Dadgum compooter messin with me this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 27, 2016)

What started the Texas Flood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> What started the Texas Flood.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 27, 2016)

A little different favorite.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 29, 2016)

About the only Kentucky Headhunters' song you'll hear on the radio is Dumas Walker which is a good song but their cover of this old Bill Monroe song is my KHH favorite.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Maybe not an old one but a good one,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey, just wanted to let everyone know that Bad Company and Joe Walsh are touring this year, rotating 1st sets, and they said Joe will be sober, should be a good show,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey I cant find that version of "Needle and the Spoon" by Derek Trucks and Warren Haynes sure youre not talking about "Needle and the Damage Done" its on youtube.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 5, 2016)

Waiting for Columbus is one of those live albums like Bob Segar's Live Bullet where every song is great.

If "Oh Atlanta" doesn't get you fired up, try cranking it up some more. 

In case that still doesn't work, I threw in "Old Folks Boogie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Waiting for Columbus is one of those live albums like Bob Segar's Live Bullet where every song is great.
> 
> If "Oh Atlanta" doesn't get you fired up, try cranking it up some more.
> 
> In case that still doesn't work, I threw in "Old Folks Boogie.



Dixie Chicken too!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dixie Chicken too!



One of their best!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 5, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Hey I cant find that version of "Needle and the Spoon" by Derek Trucks and Warren Haynes sure youre not talking about "Needle and the Damage Done" its on youtube.



Hey bud's, I know, but I heard it and I wasn't drinking, I just don't think it's on you tube, I'm going to call the dj mon, because he said it was very rare, you know the original was pretty fast, well this version was really slow and bluesy,,,, it was great,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Waiting for Columbus is one of those live albums like Bob Segar's Live Bullet where every song is great.
> 
> If "Oh Atlanta" doesn't get you fired up, try cranking it up some more.
> 
> In case that still doesn't work, I threw in "Old Folks Boogie.




I've got this one on vinyl, audio technica cartridge, kickin,,,, but really their only good album IMHO,,,, crank it up on bose 901s, 301s, and 501s, Pioneer vsx d1s,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Couple good ones for you guys,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 6, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I've got this one on vinyl, audio technica cartridge, kickin,,,, but really their only good album IMHO,,,, crank it up on bose 901s, 301s, and 501s, Pioneer vsx d1s,,,,



Well, it does have all of their hits on it and those live versions are the best, it's one of those rare albums I can listen to all the way through and love every song.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Well, it does have all of their hits on it and those live versions are the best, it's one of those rare albums I can listen to all the way through and love every song.



Definitely agree,,,, feets don't fail me now,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Check this one out,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

See if you guys like this one,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Remember this one,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 7, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Remember this one,,,,



Now we're cooking!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

How's this old one,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Check out this one, and listen to the words,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

One more,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

One of my favorites,,,,


----------



## specialk (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 8, 2016)

Great stuff Cmp1 and SpecialK!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Great stuff Cmp1 and SpecialK!



Hey bud's, what did you think of So hard done by,,,, great guitar work, and the lyrics are telling,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 8, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey bud's, what did you think of So hard done by,,,, great guitar work, and the lyrics are telling,,,,



It's growing on me. Don't take that wrong, unless it's blues or hard rock it may not grab me at first. Just saying I liked it a lot better the second time.

To give an example, I recently discovered Evanescence on YouTube and set it on autoplay to go through their songs while I did other stuff. I now have a few new favorite songs and I'm in love with Amy Lee.

I've been enjoying your posts even if I don't comment on them all, I like expanding my horizons.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> It's growing on me. Don't take that wrong, unless it's blues or hard rock it may not grab me at first. Just saying I liked it a lot better the second time.
> 
> To give an example, I recently discovered Evanescence on YouTube and set it on autoplay to go through their songs while I did other stuff. I now have a few new favorite songs and I'm in love with Amy Lee.
> 
> I've been enjoying your posts even if I don't comment on them all, I like expanding my horizons.



Agreed, me too,,,, NCHillbilly got me into some blues that I hadn't thought about in ages,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey Cmp1, I was listening to some Live Bullet, figured you might appreciate a little Michigan music.




J Geils band isn't from Detroit, I don't think, but it gets a mention in Hard Drivin' Man. Whammer Jammer just thrown in because it's a great harmonica song.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Hey Cmp1, I was listening to some Live Bullet, figured you might appreciate a little Michigan music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy, Bob is from Ann Arbor, I've seen him twice over the years, J geils was allright, but old Seger was great, ie, rambling man etc.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 23, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks buddy, Bob is from Ann Arbor, I've seen him twice over the years, J geils was allright, but old Seger was great, ie, rambling man etc.



Yes sir, Bob Seger has a bunch of great songs and albums. Night Moves is one of the best ever made. 

Figured Seger doing an old Chuck Berry tune would qualify as a forgotten favorite, Lord knows you'll never hear it on the radio around here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's one of my favorites from Bob 


And one more,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 23, 2016)

This is definitely one you won't hear,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 23, 2016)

And one more,,,, great voice,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 23, 2016)

Man, those are some forgotten favorites for sure.

Well, Cmp1 snuck in a couple I've never heard before, but I love 'em! I didn't think anybody could ever do Love reign o'er me as good as the Who, but that was at least as good!

Haven't heard those old CCR songs in way too long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Man, those are some forgotten favorites for sure.
> 
> Well, Cmp1 snuck in a couple I've never heard before, but I love 'em! I didn't think anybody could ever do Love reign o'er me as good as the Who, but that was at least as good!
> 
> Haven't heard those old CCR songs in way too long.



Yeah, I was trying to stick to the thread title on those.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 23, 2016)

If this one was posted I missed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> If this one was posted I missed it.



Good one for sure, I don't remember seeing it in here either.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good one for sure, I don't remember seeing it in here either.



One of my friends called me at work back in the day and when I picked up the phone he told me to put him back on hold until Amie was finished playing.

Edit: I can't remember the last time I heard Midnight Special, man that brings back memories.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Man I haven't heard Pure Prarie League in ages,,,, good one,,,, kinda reminds me of ARS,,,, some was posted away back,,,, allways liked both of them,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Pure Prarie League made me think of this one,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 24, 2016)

Alan Parsons. Talk about forgotten favorites, I'm going to find some AP on YouTube and hit autoplay.


Edit: I had forgotten how many great songs they had but this has to be a close second to the one already posted.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Remember this one, never got much airplay,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 24, 2016)

Great song! I remember it but I had forgotten it was Fleetwood Mac. That band sure changed when Stevie and Christine joined up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Good stuff above Cmp, I remember all of it. Many people don't realize Fleetwood Mac was originally a blues band, as were many of the Bristish invasion bands beside the Beatles. Ofcourse, most of them were influenced by old blues players from the Mississippi delta and beyond.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Stones also:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Another great one from back in the day......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good stuff above Cmp, I remember all of it. Many people don't realize Fleetwood Mac was originally a blues band, as were many of the Bristish invasion bands beside the Beatles. Ofcourse, most of them were influenced by old blues players from the Mississippi delta and beyond.



Absolutely Chief,,,, people probably don't realize that,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Another one I was just thinking about,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 25, 2016)

Man, y'all are going way back, great stuff!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Got one I was thinking about, always liked Steve,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2016)

Always like this one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Always like this one.



Yeah, allways liked ELO, great sound, different,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Remember this one, never got much airplay,,,,



I have an old Fleetwood Mac LP back when they were a blues rock band.
I've never heard them do "Oh Well." I remember the Rockets doing a version of it later on;


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I have an old Fleetwood Mac LP back when they were a blues rock band.
> I've never heard them do "Oh Well." I remember the Rockets doing a version of it later on;



Yeah, Peter Green was definitely influenced by the blues,,,, pretty good on the guitar also,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Here's one you're going to remember, man I would crank the volume up on this one,,,,the guitar riff in the middle of stories in your eyes,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 25, 2016)

Some friends saw the Moody Blues in concert at Harrah's Cherokee, said they sounded great even though they looked like they were in their 70s. Good to know they still got it, they have some great songs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Here's one I just heard,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 26, 2016)

Another good one! I'd forgotten they did "Windy" too, of course that got some recent play on Breaking Bad.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Another good one! I'd forgotten they did "Windy" too, of course that got some recent play on Breaking Bad.



Great one,,,, here's one I was thinking about,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, you got me on that one, I like the song but I sure don't remember it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Got one for Easter,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Have allways liked Muddy Waters,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 27, 2016)

BB King also,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 27, 2016)

O recognized the Small Faces singer from Humble Pie!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


>



Always liked CCR,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Always liked CCR,,,,



Yep, CCR had lots of good songs. I was listening to ELO the other day after KYDawg posted and couldn't find one of their songs I wanted to hear. Turns out the reason I couldn't find it was because they didn't sing it. I don't remember Sweet but they sure sound like ELO. 


Edit: The Sweet song I was looking for was "Fox on the run". Embedding was disabled but if you like Victoria's Secret models you'll recognize a few in that video.

This one sounds like ELO too I think.





I always liked this one too, even before Tia Carrerre sang it on Wayne's World. She's awful pretty but Sweet does a better job singing. This time they sound nothing like ELO.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Heard another great one yesterday on the radio,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 30, 2016)

Man, I have to admit your radio station sure beats anything around here, haven't heard that one in years. Good stuff.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Man, I have to admit your radio station sure beats anything around here, haven't heard that one in years. Good stuff.



Yeah the dj is part owner and he models it after a old station out of Detroit years ago, heck he even plays some old am hits,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Heard another great one today,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Heard another great old one yesterday,,,,


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 3, 2016)

Some good old Quicksilver, you're really coming up with some great old stuff. 

Is the station you're hearing all these songs on a regular FM station or is it one of those pay stations like Sirius? If you've got an FM station that plays that kind of music I gotta admit I'm a little jealous. The only classic rock station around here never plays any songs like what you've been posting. I guess it's all preprogrammed, syndicated stuff. It's ok if you don't listen long but after a while they just start playing the same songs over again.

Keep em coming.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Some good old Quicksilver, you're really coming up with some great old stuff.
> 
> Is the station you're hearing all these songs on a regular FM station or is it one of those pay stations like Sirius? If you've got an FM station that plays that kind of music I gotta admit I'm a little jealous. The only classic rock station around here never plays any songs like what you've been posting. I guess it's all preprogrammed, syndicated stuff. It's ok if you don't listen long but after a while they just start playing the same songs over again.
> 
> Keep em coming.



Yeah, just a regular FM station up here, Sirius plays the same tunes also, when I had it several years back I noticed that and was pretty upset about it, you wouldn't think Sirius would have to do that,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## ripplerider (Apr 4, 2016)

Steve Marriott had a wonderful voice and stage presence. Too bad he let the drugs drag him down before he reached his full potential.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah, I don't need no doctor,,,, and,,,, 30 days in the hole,,,, were probably the best known,,,, the band really made Peter Frampton,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Heard another great one yesterday, never hear this one,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2016)

IMHO, Jimmy Page, really didn't get the recognition he deserves as a blues artist,,,, of course all that old r and r was based on the blues, but I always thought that JP should have tried to go straight blues,,,, at least for a few albums,,,, I know he did some work with EC and other guitarists,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 5, 2016)

I used to know a girl who went by "Tangerine" after this song. She was full of love, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> I used to know a girl who went by "Tangerine" after this song. She was full of love, if you know what I mean.



LOL LOL LOL,,,, I'll bet she was sweet too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Favorite 2 Beatles oldies,,,, what's your guys and gals?,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 7, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Have allways liked Muddy Waters,,,,



I've watched this dozens of times, never get tired of it. Notice Mick compulsively scratching himself, give you one guess whats bringing that on and it aint scabies! Thats a tasty lick Keith plays when he first comes on stage. Wouldve loved to have been there even if the Stones hadnt dropped by. Small venues are where it's at.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 7, 2016)

Heres another lots of us can understand.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yep only wish I could hear that through my home stereo system,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's one I heard today, one of the few Aerosmith tunes I like, never hear it on the radio anymore,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't know about forgotten, but a good one,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 7, 2016)

Robert Randolph & Chrissie Hynde with the Blind Boys of Alabama;


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 7, 2016)

Early 70's hippie bluegrass band. One of the favorites of my friends and me;
Goose Creek Symphony


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Great tunes,,,,


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 7, 2016)

I havent seen any Canned Heat on here..




https://youtu.be/8FH3zjxzZ8E


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't let the above title put you off- it's very much an anti-drug message drawn from the death of a former friend (gr
oupie?)

I love a lot of Aerosmith's early stuff, no time to post any got a dr. appointment.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 8, 2016)

A little diversity..

Edit: was trying to post Tony Joe white's "polk salad Annie".
But don't know how to imbed it...


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Here you go buddy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Here's another old one I heard today,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another good old one, done better IMHO,,,, Paul has a great voice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Heard another great one yesterday,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2016)

Green Onions



The Ventures


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2016)

Gary Stewart



Hank Williams Jr. & Friends doing an old Marshall Tucker song;


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Good to hear some booker t and some hank jr,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Artfuldodger, one of my all time favorites from a young lad/teen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2016)

How's about this version,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 13, 2016)

I've nenver heard Deep Purple do that song. Cool organ intro.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Not a real big fan of Bruce, but I like this old one I heard yesterday,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's a great one I heard today,,,, great guitar,,,, nothing like a Gibson


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 26, 2016)

Y'all been posting some good stuff since I've been gone.


----------



## ripplerider (May 1, 2016)

Jamming on this one this morning...


----------



## ripplerider (May 3, 2016)

This is my favorite Aerosmith song-off their first album. Their sound has changed now to say the least. They sold out long ago but their first 4 albums are great.




Love that Head East but my friend has overplayed it so much I almost cringe when I hear it. Everything in moderation. He's a "Greatest Hits" kind of guy.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Artfuldodger (May 3, 2016)




----------

